# Ponte Vecchio Export



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi,

I've been reading about this machine on the net, but there isn't a great deal of information about it. I know it is a spring lever machine, and that's pretty much about it.

Is it any good? Does it steam well?

In terms of temperature stability and steam capability, shot quality and servicing, how does it compare with a La Pavoni Europicola? What about the LaI Pavoni Professional?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## natmat (Aug 24, 2016)

Worth reading this for a comprehensive review: https://www.home-barista.com/levers/ponte-vecchio-export-easy-to-use-harder-to-recommend-t35959.html

I have had an Export for 3 years now. Use it daily + 2* on weekends.

Extraction is always work in progress I feel that I could do better - more crema is my aim.

Fantastic steaming though. Latte-art is easy to achieve.


----------

